# Moving abroad with your snake



## Arahziel (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi! Hope this is in the right forum, I’ve seen more people asking here about travelling/shipping.

I live abroad (I’m a student) and, while I’ll still be in Germany for at least 4 more years, it’s very possible that at some point I’ll move again and go live somewhere else.
If I own a Ball Python and a car trip were not an option (maybe it’s too far away or not reachable by car) how could I travel with my snake/send them to me safely?

Some options I’ve heard were:

1) “_Talk to a breeder close to you who is used to shipping animals, you can probably arrange for them to ship your snake to you_”
Anyone knows of any breeders in Germany who’d do that? Preferably close to Sachsen. I still don’t know any... D:

2) Everyone in the US uses some service like _ShipYourReptiles_ or _FedEx_ and such... any equivalents in Europe?

I’m thinking it’d probably be a place within Europe, but I’d love to have as much info as possible to be prepared!

I don’t own any reptiles yet precisely because I want to get questions like this sorted out before getting a ball python (so no rush and nobody is in danger yet haha):2thumb: But I’d really like to have some answers ASAP ˆˆ 
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

you could always try these 
they will do everything from picking you animal up to getting the box or crate and do all the paper work that is needed for you




https://www.jamescargo.com/pets/index.php


----------

